

Ask HN: Anybody going to LAUNCH in SF today? - aresant

Anybody else going to be up there? Or launching for that matter?
======
mdb
I'm in town just visiting; I didn't realize Launch was going on at the same
time when I booked the trip. Anyone know of any after-parties I can crash?

------
swGooF
Kind of wish I was there.

------
staunch
I'm attending.

